

Fiat Leak - justinmares
http://fiatleak.com/

======
mojoe
Wow, it seems unbelievable that the trading volume is so low outside China,
especially when they say they're pulling data from:

MT.GOX, BITSTAMP, BTCChina, BTC-E, Bit2c, Mercado Bitcoin BR, Local Bitcoins,
OKCoin, BTCTrade, Huobi China, bitx.co.za, and Cavirtex

------
chrismeller
In summary: China.

